
Microsoft ordered by U.S. judge to submit customer's emails from abroad - e15ctr0n
http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/07/31/us-usa-tech-warrants-idUSKBN0G024I20140731
======
laveur
One thing that I don't think this article has mentioned that the customer is
from the US. I think that alone gives them jurisdiction. As stated in the
article its about who has control. Both the company and the customer are
located members of the US so I think that Microsoft should be compelled to
comply with the warrant. However if the customer was not a US customer I don't
think they would have jurisdiction.

~~~
laveur
I would also like to add that as long as each country follows this logic, that
is they can only obtain warrants for customers in their own jurisdiction and
that the company in question must operate in the country of origin then there
is very limited ability for this to be abused. That is it would prevent say
China requesting emails from a US Citizen because they have no jurisdiction of
them.

